# Robotic right nephroureterectomy



## daniel

I have case of 

1) Robotic right nephroureterectomy 
2) Right paracaval lymph node dissection 
3) distal uerterectomy with resection of bladder cuff 
4) bladder repair 



Is this all inclusive to this cpt code. 

50548 
Laparoscopy, surgical; nephrectomy with total ureterectomy


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

I would say yes except the lymph nodes.  SInce they are not included in the code, I would bill them seperately.


----------

